# new bike



## bruno (Nov 4, 2006)

here's a picture of my new whip. an independent fabrication ti club racer:beer: :beer:  :flag:


----------



## saus (Nov 4, 2006)

ti!  Looks beautiful! Must have set you back a few shekels!

In my dreams, I will have a custom ti bike. For now, carbon is where I'm going.

Give us the details! Total weight as shown? Standard or compact crank? Components? ti or carbon fork?


----------



## bruno (Nov 5, 2006)

don't know the weight. campy chorus. had to use shimano long reach brakes. sex. mavic open pro with phil wood hubs and 25cc conti tyres. thomsen seatpost. ritchey ergobars and stem. chris king headset. have a fizik aliante seat now but may switch it out to a brooks professional. 

time mtb pedals.

campy carbon compact crank.

i sleep with this bike. really. :razz: :beer:  :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2006)

Bruno, sweet, may it serve you well! 

Did you just put it in one gear and your gonna keep it there or did you learn how to shift? 

Hey Bruno, do you ski?


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 6, 2006)

Sweet, dude!!!  

Tip: The right hand shifts the rear derailleur, the left hand shifts the front


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations & best wishes with it...


----------



## bruno (Nov 8, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Sweet, dude!!!
> 
> Tip: The right hand shifts the rear derailleur, the left hand shifts the front



i'm gettin' da hang of it!:flag: :grin: :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Marc (Nov 15, 2006)

bruno said:


> don't know the weight. campy chorus. had to use shimano long reach brakes. *sex.* mavic open pro with phil wood hubs and 25cc conti tyres. thomsen seatpost. ritchey ergobars and stem. chris king headset. have a fizik aliante seat now but may switch it out to a brooks professional.
> 
> time mtb pedals.
> 
> ...



I couldn't have been the only one that noticed that.




Anyway, looks like a nice bike.  I love my ti frame.  You can certainly justify one.


----------



## saus (Nov 15, 2006)

If you sleep with her, are thrilled with her,  and don't know or care about her weight, she loves you, too. :wink:


----------



## bruno (Nov 16, 2006)

just one addendum--stayed with the fizik aliante. just switched the loaner aliante sport with the carbon aliante. not for the carbon really but for the leather. the other made my nethers sweat too much!!! :flag: :beer:  :smile:


----------

